# Cómo localizar y distinguir un C.D. de un C.I.



## elnickestalibre

Buenas tardes a todos, compañeros, tengo una duda que no consigo aclarar. Normalmente suelo orientarme por el estilo directo o indirecto de una oración, pero es más por instinto que por otra cosa.

No logro localizar y distinguir un complemento directo de uno indirecto. ¿Existe alguna clave, técnica o truco para localizar ambos complementos de forma rápida y, en la medida de lo posible, fácil?

¿Es muy difícil distinguir un complemento directo de uno indirecto?, ¿qué pasos debo seguir para lograrlo de forma correcta?

Agradecería una explicación acertada y de fácil entendimiento porque es un tema que no domino y suelo liarme.

Gracias.


----------



## caniho

elnickestalibre said:


> Buenas tardes a todos, compañeros, tengo una duda que no consigo aclarar. Normalmente suelo orientarme por el estilo directo o indirecto de una oración, pero es más por instinto que por otra cosa.
> 
> No logro localizar y distinguir un complemento directo de uno indirecto. ¿Existe alguna clave, técnica o truco para localizar ambos complementos de forma rápida y, en la medida de lo posible, fácil?
> 
> ¿Es muy difícil distinguir un complemento directo de uno indirecto?, ¿qué pasos debo seguir para lograrlo de forma correcta?
> 
> Agradecería una explicación acertada y de fácil entendimiento porque es un tema que no domino y suelo liarme.
> 
> Gracias.



¿Tienes algún ejemplo concreto?


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bueno, me gustaría una explicación sencilla sobre el tema, si puede ser con ejemplos mejor claro porque así se ve más fácil. 

Puedo poner algunas oraciones:

El perro de San Roque no tiene rabo porque Ramón Ramírez se lo ha cortado.

El ataúd estaba cerrado y Julio no podía salir.

Vamos a comer carne asada.

El comité de bienvenida está preparado.

La moto de Manolito tiene mucho barro.

Había un charco de grasa en el salón.

Lárgate de aquí.

Luis está gritando.

Por ahora con esas oraciones y una explicación previa a ver si se me aclara la duda.

Gracias.


----------



## ACQM

El complemento directo es el objeto sobre el que recae la acción, el complemento indirecto es quien recibe la influencia de la acción.

Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.
La acción de regalar recae sobre las flores que son aquello que regalo y María recibe el beneficio de la acción (se queda con las flores).

Una forma mecánica y rápida de detectar si un complemtno es directo o indirecto es saber que el complemento directo de la oración activa se puede transformar en el sujeto de la oración pasiva correspondiente, pero en español, el complemento indirecto no puede convertirse en sujeto de la pasiva.

Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.-> (Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María (por tanto, flores es el CD y María no lo és)

Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).

Ten en cuenta si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo, eso tambien te será útil. El CI no es imprescindible, pero con algunos verbos el CD nunca puede faltar:

Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María
Yo regalo flores (es posible).
Yo regalo a María (si María no es una mascota y tu no eres un tratante de blancas, esta oración no tiene sentido, porque no tiene CD, las flores era el CD de la oración original).

Pero esto no ayudará mucho con verbos que puedan ser transitivos e instransitivos.


----------



## Peterdg

elnickestalibre said:


> Bueno, me gustaría una explicación sencilla sobre el tema, si puede ser con ejemplos mejor claro porque así se ve más fácil.
> 
> Puedo poner algunas oraciones:
> 
> El perro de San Roque sujeto no tiene rabo CD porque Ramón Ramírez se CI lo CD ha cortado.
> 
> El ataúd estaba cerrado y Julio no podía salir.
> 
> Vamos a comer carne asada CD.
> 
> El comité de bienvenida está preparado. No hay ni CD ni CI en esta frase.
> 
> La moto de Manolito sujeto tiene mucho barro CD.
> 
> Había un charco de grasa en el salón. No hay ni CD ni CI en esta frase.
> 
> Lárgate de aquí. "te" podría ser CD, pero no lo sé. Es del verbo pronominal "largarse" y no estoy seguro de si el pronombre tiene valor de CD aquí.
> Luis está gritando. No hay ni CD ni CI en esta frase.
> 
> Por ahora con esas oraciones y una explicación previa a ver si se me aclara la duda.
> 
> Gracias.


El complemento directo en una frase activa desempeña el papel de sujeto en la frase pasiva.

Frase activa:
"Yo le doy un libro. "
Yo=sujeto
le=CI
un libro=CD

Frase pasiva:
"Un libro es dado a él por mí"
un libro=sujeto
a él=CI
por mí=agente de la acción


----------



## flljob

Estimado Peterdg:
en *Había un charco de grasa en el salón. No hay ni CD ni CI en esta frase.*

El complemento directo es *un charco de grasa*. Lo demuestra el que es sustituible por un pronombre con función de CD: *lo *había.

Saludos


----------



## ACQM

A ver,

El perro de San Roque no tiene rabo porque Ramón Ramírez se lo ha cortado.
(Rabo es CD de tiene (tener es transitivo, siempre tienes que decir qué tienes) y lo es CD de ha cortado, se es CI de ha cortado) 
Esa es otra forma para detectar CD y CI, Los CD se substituyen por lo, la, los y las y los y los CI se sustituyen por le o les ( o se si se sustituyen el CD y el CI a la vez). Pero si eres leísta, loísta o laísta, puede que lo hagas mal. ¿De dónde eres?

Vamos a comer carne asada.
(Ejemplo de verbo que puede ser transitivo o intransitivo, obviamente la carne es lo que vamos a comer: CD. ¿Dónde tienes la duda?)

El ataúd estaba cerrado y Julio no podía salir.
El comité de bienvenida está preparado.
Luis está gritando.
(Estos son muy malos ejemplos, los verbos copulativos (ser, estar y parecer) no llevan CD ni CI, llevan Atributo)

Creo que te estás complicando la vida. Si el verbo no es copulativo, la oración es directa y el objeto es un sintagma sin preposición, es CD. Los CI necesitan la preposición a o para. La única duda real son los CD de persona o animales u objetos personalizados que llevan "a" y aun así son CD.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> Estimado Peterdg:
> en *Había un charco de grasa en el salón. No hay ni CD ni CI en esta frase.*
> 
> El complemento directo es *un charco de grasa*. Lo demuestra el que es sustituible por un pronombre con función de CD: *lo *había.
> 
> Saludos


Tienes razón.


----------



## elnickestalibre

ACQM said:


> El complemento directo es el objeto sobre el que recae la acción, el complemento indirecto es quien recibe la influencia de la acción.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.
> La acción de regalar recae sobre las flores que son aquello que regalo y María recibe el beneficio de la acción (se queda con las flores).
> 
> Una forma mecánica y rápida de detectar si un complemtno es directo o indirecto es saber que el complemento directo de la oración activa se puede transformar en el sujeto de la oración pasiva correspondiente, pero en español, el complemento indirecto no puede convertirse en sujeto de la pasiva.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.-> (Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María (por tanto, flores es el CD y María no lo és)
> 
> Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).
> 
> Ten en cuenta si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo, eso tambien te será útil. El CI no es imprescindible, pero con algunos verbos el CD nunca puede faltar:
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María
> Yo regalo flores (es posible).
> Yo regalo a María (si María no es una mascota y tu no eres un tratante de blancas, esta oración no tiene sentido, porque no tiene CD, las flores era el CD de la oración original).
> 
> Pero esto no ayudará mucho con verbos que puedan ser transitivos e instransitivos.


 
Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, vamos por partes poco a poco. ¿Me dices que el C.D. es el objeto (la cosa) sobre el que recae la acción?, quiero decir, el C.D. es la cosa, la cosa o el objeto en sentido de un objeto, algo material, ¿o he entendido mal?

Y luego me dices que el C.I. es quien recibe la influencia de la acción, es decir, el C.I. es la persona o animal (ser vivo) que recibe la acción. Puedo entender un animal, persona, ser vivo en este caso, ¿o entendí erróneamente?

Seguimos...

Siguiendo esa norma no estoy de acuerdo en la oración:

*Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).*

Aquí no lo entiendo. Cuando pasamos la frase de modo activo a pasivo, ¿cambia el significado de los complementos? 

Es que si el C.I era el que se refería a persona, yo lo que veo es que Mario es un C.I y no un C.D., ¿cómo puede ser que sea Mario un C.D.?


----------



## swift

Hola Nick:

Quizás algo de lo que escribí yo aquí te sirva.


----------



## flljob

En una oración activa, al pasar a pasiva, el CD se convierte en sujeto, el agente no cambia.

Pedro defraudó a Mario. El CD es _Mario_. Al pasar a pasiva _Mario_  (CD) se convierte en sujeto: Mario fue defraudado por Pedro. En las dos, el _agente_ es _Pedro_.

Saludos


----------



## ACQM

elnickestalibre said:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, vamos por partes poco a poco. ¿Me dices que el C.D. es el objeto (la cosa) sobre el que recae la acción?, quiero decir, el C.D. es la cosa, la cosa o el objeto en sentido de un objeto, algo material, ¿o he entendido mal?
> 
> Y luego me dices que el C.I. es quien recibe la influencia de la acción, es decir, el C.I. es la persona o animal (ser vivo) que recibe la acción. Puedo entender un animal, persona, ser vivo en este caso, ¿o entendí erróneamente?
> 
> Seguimos...
> 
> Siguiendo esa norma no estoy de acuerdo en la oración:
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).*
> 
> Aquí no lo entiendo. Cuando pasamos la frase de modo activo a pasivo, ¿cambia el significado de los complementos?
> 
> Es que si el C.I era el que se refería a persona, yo lo que veo es que Mario es un C.I y no un C.D., ¿cómo puede ser que sea Mario un C.D.?



No, yo te dije que el CD es sobre lo que recae la acción, no que siempre fuera una cosa, cuando Pedro defrauda a Mario, Mario recibe la acción directamente el defraudar se da en Mario, como el regalr se da en las flores. El CI recibe un beneficio o perjuicio, una influencia sobre la acción, pero la acción no recae en él. El CI suele ser una persona, pero el CD puede ser animado o no.

En "Beso a mi novio" la acción de besar recae en "mi novio" directamente(¿qué beso? a mi novio), es un CD. Pero en "Doy un beso a mi novio" la acción de dar recae en "un beso" (¿qué doy? un beso) y mi novio recibe la acción, es el CI. En el primer caso "Mi novio es besado por mí" y en el segundo "Un beso es dado por mí a mi novio".


----------



## Peterdg

elnickestalibre said:


> Vamos a ver si nos aclaramos, vamos por partes poco a poco. ¿Me dices que el C.D. es el objeto (la cosa) sobre el que recae la acción?, quiero decir, el C.D. es la cosa, la cosa o el objeto en sentido de un objeto, algo material, ¿o he entendido mal? Puede ser una cosa o una persona.
> 
> Y luego me dices que el C.I. es quien recibe la influencia de la acción, es decir, el C.I. es la persona o animal (ser vivo) que recibe la acción. Puedo entender un animal, persona, ser vivo en este caso, ¿o entendí erróneamente? No debe ser algo vivo. "Regalo un libro a la escuela". "Un libro" es CD, "la escuela" es CI.
> 
> Seguimos...
> 
> Siguiendo esa norma no estoy de acuerdo en la oración:
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).* Véase a continuación.
> 
> Aquí no lo entiendo. Cuando pasamos la frase de modo activo a pasivo, ¿cambia el significado de los complementos? Sí. Por lo menos, el papel que desempeñan, cambia.
> 
> Es que si el C.I era el que se refería a persona, yo lo que veo es que Mario es un C.I y no un C.D., ¿cómo puede ser que sea Mario un C.D.?


 
Si el CD es una persona determinada, se añade la preposición "a" al CD. Se llama "acusativo preposicional".


----------



## elnickestalibre

swift said:


> Hola Nick:
> 
> Quizás algo de lo que escribí yo aquí te sirva.


 

Gracias me lo aclara un poco más, pero no entiendo la frase de Mario.


----------



## caniho

elnickestalibre said:


> Bueno, me gustaría una explicación sencilla sobre el tema, si puede ser con ejemplos mejor claro porque así se ve más fácil.
> 
> Puedo poner algunas oraciones:
> 
> El perro de San Roque no tiene rabo porque Ramón Ramírez se lo ha cortado.
> 
> El ataúd estaba cerrado y Julio no podía salir.
> 
> Vamos a comer carne asada.
> 
> El comité de bienvenida está preparado.
> 
> La moto de Manolito tiene mucho barro.
> 
> Había un charco de grasa en el salón.
> 
> Lárgate de aquí.
> 
> Luis está gritando.
> 
> Por ahora con esas oraciones y una explicación previa a ver si se me aclara la duda.
> 
> Gracias.



Yo básicamente sigo un paso, y es que si alguna parte de la oración se puede sustituir por lo (o la, los, las) entonces es casi seguro un complemento directo. En caso de duda una segunda prueba puede ser intentar pasar la oración a pasiva, y  si es posible, el sujeto de la pasiva es el complemento directo de la activa. El complemento indirecto es más complicado de detectar, pero si has descartado que una parte de la oración sea complento directo y se puede sustituir por le o les, entonces es muy probable que sea complemento indirecto (no siempre)

_El perro de San Roque no tiene *rabo* porque Ramón Ramírez *se* *lo* ha cortado._
rabo = lo = OD
se = le = al perro = OI

_El ataúd estaba *cerrado* y Julio no podía salir._
estaba cerrado --> lo estaba
Cerrado se puede sustituir por lo pero no es OD (ser y estar son verbos especiales, fíjate que la frase no se puede pasar a pasiva porque ya es una pasiva de resultado --> había sido cerrado)
no le --> no OI

_Vamos a comer *carne asada*._
la vamos a comer
la = carne asada = OD
no le --> no OI

_La moto de Manolito tiene *mucho barro*._
lo tiene
lo = mucho barro = OD
no le --> no OI

_Había *un charco de grasa* en el salón._
lo había
lo = un charco de grasa = OD
no le --> no OI

_Lárgate de aquí._
no hay objeto directo ni indirecto.

_Luis está gritando._
no hay objeto directo ni indirecto.


----------



## Peterdg

caniho said:


> _Lárgate de aquí._
> no hay objeto directo ni indirecto.


Gracias; es lo que pensé.


----------



## elnickestalibre

ACQM said:


> No, yo te dije que el CD es sobre lo que recae la acción, no que siempre fuera una cosa, cuando Pedro defrauda a Mario, Mario recibe la acción directamente el defraudar se da en Mario, como el regalr se da en las flores. El CI recibe un beneficio o perjuicio, una influencia sobre la acción, pero la acción no recae en él. El CI suele ser una persona, pero el CD puede ser animado o no.
> 
> En "Beso a mi novio" la acción de besar recae en "mi novio" directamente(¿qué beso? a mi novio), es un CD. Pero en "Doy un beso a mi novio" la acción de dar recae en "un beso" (¿qué doy? un beso) y mi novio recibe la acción, es el CI. En el primer caso "Mi novio es besado por mí" y en el segundo "Un beso es dado por mí a mi novio".


 

Ah, bueno, eso ya es otra cosa, que no lo había entendido bien. 

Entonces el C.D. es aquello sobre lo que recae la acción (y puede ser persona, animal, objeto, cosa...), es decir, no se beneficia ni se perjudica, simplemente es que recae la acción sobre eso.

Y el C.I es el perjudicado o el beneficiado por la acción, pero es afectado o perjudicado ¿de forma directa o de forma indirecta?, ¿siempre debe ser una persona?


----------



## Naticruz

A mí, de niña, me enseñaron a hacer dos preguntitas frente a los verbos transitivos: ¿*el qué**? * ¿*a* *quién?  *Muy sencillamente, cojamos el verbo *dar.*

*María da el pan al pobre. * Lo primero que tienes que ver es que quien da, da alguna cosa ¿el qué? *el pan *(OD)  ¿a quién? *al pobre.* Entonces *pobre* (OI).

Ahora una de tus frases:

«El perro de San Roque no *tiene* rabo porque Ramón Ramírez se lo *ha cortado*.» Pues vamos a las preguntitas.

Tenemos el verbo *tener *y quien no tiene, no tiene alguna cosa...¿el qué? *el rabo *(OD). Aquí la pregunta ¿a quién? no hace sentido y por eso no hay OI. 

Después sigue el verbo *cortar*. Quien corta, corta alguna cosa...¿el qué? *lo *(el rabo OD). ¿a quién?* a él *(al perro) que está aquí representado (le) *se.* 

Claro que no siempre las cosas son tan sencillas, pero experimenta hacer las preguntitas a todas tus frases y verás que obtienes las respuestas de los demás foreros.

ℕℂ

Si hay incorrecciones en mi escritura, mucho agradezco su corrección.


----------



## caniho

Naticruz said:


> A mí, de niña, me enseñaron a hacer dos preguntitas frente a los verbos transitivos: ¿*el qué**? * ¿*a* *quién?  *Muy sencillamente, cojamos el verbo *dar.*
> * *
> *María da el pan al pobre. * Lo primero que tienes que ver es que quien da, da alguna cosa ¿el qué? *el pan *(OD)  ¿a quién? *al pobre.* Entonces *pobre* (OI).
> 
> Ahora una de tus frases:
> 
> «El perro de San Roque no *tiene* rabo porque Ramón Ramírez se lo *ha cortado*.» Pues vamos a las preguntitas.
> 
> Tenemos el verbo *ter* y quien no tiene, no tiene alguna cosa...¿el qué? *el rabo *(OD). Aquí la pregunta ¿a quién? no hace sentido y por eso no hay OI.
> 
> Después sigue el verbo *cortar*. Quien corta, corta alguna cosa...¿el qué? *lo *(el rabo OD). ¿a quién?* a él *(al perro) que está aquí representado (le) *se.*
> 
> Claro que no siempre las cosas son tan sencillas, pero experimenta hacer las preguntitas a todas tus frases y verás que obtienes las respuestas de los demás foreros.
> 
> ℕℂ
> 
> Si hay incorrecciones en mi escritura, mucho agradezco su corrección.



Me temo que no es una prueba del todo fiable debido al 'a personal':

_Ayer ví *a Juan*_
¿A quién viste? -- A Juan
Sin embargo Juan es OD porque se puede sustituir por lo (lo ví)


----------



## Naticruz

Por eso digo que no siempre las cosas son tan sencillas, pero para quien se muestra tan liado como me parece Elnick, pienso que es una ayudita.
 
Así mismo, en tu ejemplo, yo diria: Quien ve, ve alguna cosa, ¿el qué? Una persona, *Juan *(OD).
 
Con todo, también yo me temo que no es infalible.
 
Gracias por tu comentario.
Un saludo
ℕℂ



caniho said:


> Me temo que no es una prueba del todo fiable debido al 'a personal':
> 
> _Ayer ví *a Juan*_
> ¿A quién viste? -- A Juan
> Sin embargo Juan es OD porque se puede sustituir por lo (lo ví)


----------



## Erreconerre

caniho said:


> ¿Tienes algún ejemplo concreto?


 

Por principio de cuentas debemos aprender a diferenciar entre los verbos *transitivos* y los *intransitivos*, y tener en cuenta que el *complemento* *directo* siempre se construye con *verbos transitivos*.
Un verbo transitivo es aquel cuya acción se transimite, pasa, transita; por ejemplo, el verbo *pintar* es transitivo. 
Porque si decimos que* Juan pinta la pared*, la acción de pintar la transmite Juan a la pared. _La pared_ es el complemento directo.

Pero sí decimos que *Juan nació en México*, _no_ tendremos *complemento* *directo*, porque el verbo nacer no es transitivo y no podemos decir que _Juan nació a México_.
Esta es una característica de los complementos directos. Otra, que la oración con complemento directo puede ser cambiada de la voz activa a la pasiva.
*Juan pinta la pared*, es una oración de _voz activa_ que podemos cambiar a _voz pasiva_:
*La pared es pintada por Juan.*

Y una tercera característica es que los complementos directos pueden ser sustituidos por un pronombre personal objetivo. *La* es un pronombre objetivo. Y podemos sustituir el objeto directo *La pared*, por el pronombre *la*:
*Juan la pinta.*

En general, para identificar un complemento directo, trato de ver quien recibe la acción del verbo, en este caso, *la pared*.
Y si encuentro que:
1.- Tiene verbo transitivo.
2.- El complemento puede ser sustituido por un pronombre de objeto directo.
3.- La oración puede ser cambia de activa a pasiva,

no tengo duda de que se trata de un complemento directo.


----------



## Gorgiewave

El complemento directo es, como ya se ha dicho, la persona o cosa que recibe *la acción descrita por el verbo*. El complemento indirecto también es una persona o cosa que se ve afectada por la acción, pero no directamente. Es útil ponerlo en forma impersonal.

"Se lo dije a Juan".

Siempre cuando analizamos así una frase es aconsejable empezar con el verbo, que en este caso es "decir". A continuación nos preguntamos, "¿qué es lo que se dice?". Pues, se dicen palabras, frases, oraciones, etc., pero no personas, como Juan. La respuesta a esta pregunta nos da el complemento directo. ¿Qué es lo que se dice? En este caso, "lo", pronombre que representa, por ejemplo, una instrucción o una frase.

Luego, Juan, también, se ve afectado por esta acción porque oye lo que se le dice. Pero Juan no "se dice". Por lo tanto, Juan es complemento indirecto.

"Regalarle un libro a María".

Siguiendo el mismo método, empezaremos con el verbo, "regalar". Seguiremos preguntándos, "¿qué se regala?". Pues se regala el libro, que no se regalan mujeres sino libros. El libro es el complemento directo porque "se regala".

María, por otro lado, se ve afectada por esta acción, en tanto que recibe un libro. Pero ella no "se regala". Por lo tanto, María es el complemento indirecto.

Puede que te sea útil pensar que los complementos, tanto directos como indirectos, lo son* de los verbos*. La relación, directa o indirecta, con la acción misma del verbo es lo que distingue el complemento directo del indirecto.

Espero que se te haya aclarado la duda o aquí o en algún post anterior.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Erreconerre said:


> Por principio de cuentas debemos aprender a diferenciar entre los verbos *transitivos* y los *intransitivos*, y tener en cuenta que el *complemento* *directo* siempre se construye con *verbos transitivos*.
> Un verbo transitivo es aquel cuya acción se transimite, pasa, transita; por ejemplo, el verbo *pintar* es transitivo.
> Porque si decimos que* Juan pinta la pared*, la acción de pintar la transmite Juan a la pared. _La pared_ es el complemento directo.
> 
> Pero sí decimos que *Juan nació en México*, _no_ tendremos *complemento* *directo*, porque el verbo nacer no es transitivo y no podemos decir que _Juan nació a México_.
> Esta es una característica de los complementos directos. Otra, que la oración con complemento directo puede ser cambiada de la voz activa a la pasiva.
> *Juan pinta la pared*, es una oración de _voz activa_ que podemos cambiar a _voz pasiva_:
> *La pared es pintada por Juan.*
> 
> Y una tercera característica es que los complementos directos pueden ser sustituidos por un pronombre personal objetivo. *La* es un pronombre objetivo. Y podemos sustituir el objeto directo *La pared*, por el pronombre *la*:
> *Juan la pinta.*
> 
> En general, para identificar un complemento directo, trato de ver quien recibe la acción del verbo, en este caso, *la pared*.
> Y si encuentro que:
> 1.- Tiene verbo transitivo.
> 2.- El complemento puede ser sustituido por un pronombre de objeto directo.
> 3.- La oración puede ser cambia de activa a pasiva,
> 
> no tengo duda de que se trata de un complemento directo.


 

Hombre, con esa explicación y esos trucos me queda mucho más claro. Gracias.

De todas formas, lo preguntaba por curiosidad más que nada. No tengo intención de aprender todas estas cositas de las estructuras de las oraciones porque, más que nada, si no las usas a diario no te sirven de mucho que digamos. Para un profesor que tenga que enseñarles a sus alumnos a diario es necesario pero si no es el caso no le veo utilidad alguna.

El ser humano tiende a olvidar lo que no necesita, lo que no usa, y por ese motivo veo que no es de interés. Pero gracias.

Gracias a todos igualmente. Pensaba que esto del CD y el CI era otro tipo de cosas, algo importante para escribir mejor, pero ya vi que no era como pensaba.


----------



## Istriano

No entiendo muy bien la frase:
''Juan, te presento a Javier.''

¿Quién presenta (a) quién?


----------



## Gorgiewave

elnickestalibre said:


> Hombre, con esa explicación y esos trucos me queda mucho más claro. Gracias.
> 
> De todas formas, lo preguntaba por curiosidad más que nada. No tengo intención de aprender todas estas cositas de las estructuras de las oraciones porque, más que nada, si no las usas a diario no te sirven de mucho que digamos. Para un profesor que tenga que enseñarles a sus alumnos a diario es necesario pero si no es el caso no le veo utilidad alguna.
> 
> El ser humano tiende a olvidar lo que no necesita, lo que no usa, y por ese motivo veo que no es de interés. Pero gracias.
> 
> Gracias a todos igualmente. Pensaba que esto del CD y el CI era otro tipo de cosas, algo importante para escribir mejor, pero ya vi que no era como pensaba.


 
Un pelín melancólico el post, la verdad, ¡nunca sabes cuándo te podría servir!


----------



## flljob

Istriano said:


> No entiendo muy bien la frase:
> ''Juan, te presento a Javier.''
> 
> ¿Quién presenta (a) quién?


 
Yo es el que presenta.
Javier es la persona presentada.
Se lo presento a Juan.


----------



## caniho

elnickestalibre said:


> Hombre, con esa explicación y esos trucos me queda mucho más claro. Gracias.
> 
> De todas formas, lo preguntaba por curiosidad más que nada. No tengo intención de aprender todas estas cositas de las estructuras de las oraciones porque, más que nada, si no las usas a diario no te sirven de mucho que digamos. Para un profesor que tenga que enseñarles a sus alumnos a diario es necesario pero si no es el caso no le veo utilidad alguna.
> 
> El ser humano tiende a olvidar lo que no necesita, lo que no usa, y por ese motivo veo que no es de interés. Pero gracias.
> 
> Gracias a todos igualmente. Pensaba que esto del CD y el CI era otro tipo de cosas, algo importante para escribir mejor, pero ya vi que no era como pensaba.



A mí me lo explicaron en el colegio con 10 años y todavía me acuerdo, a pesar de que ya peino canas. Las cosas bien aprendidas es raro que se olviden del todo, sobre todo cuando son básicas como sumar, restar, leer y saber cual es el CD de un verbo. Supongo que también depende de haber tenido buenos profesores. Pero sí, tienes razón, casi nadie sabe lo que es un CD y el mundo sigue su curso como si nada, o sea que puedes reconocer abiertamente tu desinterés por el tema sin miedo a caer fulminado por un rayo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

caniho said:


> A mí me lo explicaron en el colegio con 10 años y todavía me acuerdo, a pesar de que ya peino canas. Las cosas bien aprendidas es raro que se olviden del todo, sobre todo cuando son básicas como sumar, restar, leer y saber cual es el CD de un verbo. Supongo que también depende de haber tenido buenos profesores. Pero sí, tienes razón, casi nadie sabe lo que es un CD y el mundo sigue su curso como si nada, o sea que puedes reconocer abiertamente tu desinterés por el tema sin miedo a caer fulminado por un rayo.


 
Pues ya te lo enseñaron pronto, yo soy más joven pero en mi época lo enseñaban en secundaria (2º ó 3º de secundaria), y aunque de eso hace ya unos añitos, no creo que hayan modificado la edad de enseñarlo. 

Todavía me acuerdo de cómo se ponía la profesora a estructurar las oraciones; que si complemento directo, que si complemento circunstancial de lugar, de modo...; que si núcleo del sintagma nominal, preposicional...; que si sujeto y predicado, morfemas, etc.

Sólo me acuerdo de los nombres técnicos pero nunca llegué a aprenderlos del todo y ahora sólo recuerdo los nombres técnicos, me suenan y me acuerdo pero no tengo ni idea de qué es cada cosa concretamente dentro de la oración. Y tampoco, como ya dije, creo que sean cosas prácticas salvo que seas profesor de literatura, claro, pero no es mi caso.

Más o menos domino casi todas las cosas de la gramática que me pueden servir para escribir mejor, en la ortografía es más fácil y lo domino todo. Mi intención es escribir bien porque tengo la idea de escribir un libro importante, pero ese es otro tema, un tema personal, el caso es que el saber o no estructurar una oración de abajo a arriba no me sirve de mucho.

Sobre lo de que conocer el CD de una oración sea equiparable a saber sumar o restar me parece una barbaridad, sumar es básico, lo del CD puede ser básico para alguien que quiera ser profesor de literatura pero no para el 100% de las personas. De hecho estas cosas la gente las aprende y las olvida, y el que no las olvida es porque se dedica al profesorado en lenguaje.

Más o menos me queda claro el tema, pero lo más seguro es que en un tiempo lo olvidaré porque al no usarlo se olvida, la gramática es muy extensa y el que lo aprende todo y no lo usa al final olvida lo que no usa y es tiempo perdido, el ser humano es de esa forma.

Gracias.


----------



## Thank you

Hola,

Favor de perdonar mi falta de destrezas lingüísticas en español, pero voy a tratar de resumirlo de manera sencilla y breve. Obviamente la explicación mía no es tan sofisticada y detallada como las que ya le han ofrecido las otras personas, pero ojalá le sirva de ayuda.

Para encontrar el sujeto, el objeto directo y el objeto indirecto, simplemente pregúntese las siguientes preguntas--en este orden.

Ejemplo: Yo le di el libro a Juan.

1.  ¿Quién? (yo) (sujeto)

2.  (Yo) ¿Qué? (yo di) (verbo)

3. (Di) ¿Qué? (di el libro) (objeto directo)

3.  (Di el libro) ¿A quién? o ¿Para quién? (a Juan) (objeto indirecto)


No sé si es una simplificación extrema, pero me ayuda a mí bastante.

Suerte.


----------



## caniho

elnickestalibre said:


> Pues ya te lo enseñaron pronto, yo soy más joven pero en mi época lo enseñaban en secundaria (2º ó 3º de secundaria), y aunque de eso hace ya unos añitos, no creo que hayan modificado la edad de enseñarlo.
> 
> Todavía me acuerdo de cómo se ponía la profesora a estructurar las oraciones; que si complemento directo, que si complemento circunstancial de lugar, de modo...; que si núcleo del sintagma nominal, preposicional...; que si sujeto y predicado, morfemas, etc.
> 
> Sólo me acuerdo de los nombres técnicos pero nunca llegué a aprenderlos del todo y ahora sólo recuerdo los nombres técnicos, me suenan y me acuerdo pero no tengo ni idea de qué es cada cosa concretamente dentro de la oración. Y tampoco, como ya dije, creo que sean cosas prácticas salvo que seas profesor de literatura, claro, pero no es mi caso.
> 
> Más o menos domino casi todas las cosas de la gramática que me pueden servir para escribir mejor, en la ortografía es más fácil y lo domino todo. Mi intención es escribir bien porque tengo la idea de escribir un libro importante, pero ese es otro tema, un tema personal, el caso es que el saber o no estructurar una oración de abajo a arriba no me sirve de mucho.
> 
> Sobre lo de que conocer el CD de una oración sea equiparable a saber sumar o restar me parece una barbaridad, sumar es básico, lo del CD puede ser básico para alguien que quiera ser profesor de literatura pero no para el 100% de las personas. De hecho estas cosas la gente las aprende y las olvida, y el que no las olvida es porque se dedica al profesorado en lenguaje.
> 
> Más o menos me queda claro el tema, pero lo más seguro es que en un tiempo lo olvidaré porque al no usarlo se olvida, la gramática es muy extensa y el que lo aprende todo y no lo usa al final olvida lo que no usa y es tiempo perdido, el ser humano es de esa forma.
> 
> Gracias.



Amigo, seguramente estudias o habrás estudiado algo de inglés u otros idiomas. Entonces, cuando miras un verbo en el diccionario y ves indicaciones como T o I, supongo que simplemente ignoras estas señales de carretera, porque abrir un diccionario es algo que si uno no hace todos los días, como que se olvida, sobre todo si nunca se supo del todo como hacerlo.


----------



## conjugación

Al analizar una oración lo primero es buscar el sujeto. Una vez que tenemos el sujeto claro preguntamos al verbo ¿qué? para buscar el objeto directo y si la respuesta se trata de una persona tendrá  la preposición "a" (con verbos como llevar, ver, encontrar,..)
Ej: Vi a tu padre en la tienda   Sujeto: Yo
¿qué vi? a tu padre = C.D.
Ej: llevé a mi hermano en el auto Sujeto =yo
¿qué llevé? a mi hermano = C.D.

Ej Se rompió el árbol. Puede parecer que "el árbol" es CD porque responde a ¿qué se rompió? por eso digo que primero hay que descartar el sujeto, ¿quién se rompió? = sujeto "el árbol"


----------



## conjugación

Siempre que aparece un complemento que se refiere a persona y empieza por la preposición "a" pregúntate primero si puede ser CD.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Siguiendo esa norma:

El domingo siempre va a misa *-->¿quien va a misa? él o ella= sujeto./ ¿Dónde va? a misa = CD*

El sujeto es el que lleva a cabo la acción. Supongo que sujeto siempre tiene que haber pero CD o CI igual no lo hay en muchas oraciones. Oye, pues con esto de las preguntitas es más fácil de largo que de la otra forma complicada. Incluso se hace divertido, con la otra forma es aburrido (aunque digan que esa forma es mejor), de hecho, en su día, creo que me lo enseñaron con las preguntitas al verbo y se ve fácil. 

Vamos a probar:

Ángel corre mucho *-->¿quién corre? Ángel = sujeto./¿Cómo corre? mucho= CD*

Salieron del bar y se fueron a casa *-->¿Quiénes salieron? ellos o ellas=sujeto./¿De dónde salieron? del bar=CD./ pero la otra parte "y se fueron a casa" ¿no sirve para otro CD? por ejemplo, ¿dónde se fueron? a casa= CD.*

El otro día vi a lurdes comer con ansias *-->¿A quién vi? a Lurdes= sujeto./¿Qué vi? comer con ansias= CD.*

A ver si no ando mal, que parece divertido. Por cierto, para el CI ¿no tenéis preguntitas de estas?

Gracias.


----------



## conjugación

¡Yo si que me divierto contigo! No se trata de hacer la pregunta que te parece, para CD la pregunta SIEMPRE  es ¿qué? + el verbo de la oración.

Para CI la pregunta es ¿quién? pero una vez que has descartado el CD porque se pueden confundir


----------



## conjugación

Perdón, coo me estaba troncando me he colado.
Para CI la pregunta es ¿a quién? + verbo de la oración.
Por cierto, no todas las oraciones tienen sujeto, ahí tienes las oraciones impersonales, que no tienen sujet. Ej. Hace calor.


----------



## conjugación

Por cierto Thank you, actualmente sólo se admite para CI lo que responde a ¿a quién? todo lo que responda a ¿para quién?se considera complemento de finalidad.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, _¿qué? _para CD y ¿_a quién? _para saber quién se beneficia o perjudica en el OI.

Vamos a probar:

Julio salió de casa -->¿qué salió? Julio= CD/ ¿a quién salió? no veo nada por aquí, supongo que no hay CI.

La barca estaba rota -->¿qué estaba? rota=CD/ ¿a quién estaba? no veo nada para el CI, supongo que tampoco hay CI en esta.

La moto de Luis tiene grasa -->¿qué tiene? grasa= CD/¿a quién tiene? tampoco veo la respuesta, supongo que tampoco hay CI.

Se fueron de allí -->¿qué fueron? no veo la respuesta, supongo que no hay CD/¿a quién fueron? tampoco veo respuesta, supongo que no hay CI.

A Mario le ha tocado la lotería-->¿qué ha? tocado= CD aunque aquí hay dos verbos, si preguntamos ¿qué tocado? no tiene respuesta, o podría ser "la lotería" pero no veo un CD con claridad/ ¿a quién ha? el único que se beneficia es Mario, supongo que ese es el CI pero tampoco es que responda a las claras a la preguntita...

¿Para encontrar el sujeto cómo se hace entonces?


----------



## Thank you

Hola, 

Tengo que releer estas entradas cuando tenga más tiempo, pero quería agregar algo importantísimo a mi explicación.

Primero, los complementos nunca se van a encontrar en una frase preposicional.

Segundo, como bien dijo ACQM, no es necesario que una frase/oración tenga un complemento.

Tan sólo quería aclarar esto.


----------



## conjugación

bueno compañer@s, creo que Elnickestalibre nos está tomando el pelo,por lo tanto está es mi última aportación a este tema.
Como decía, primero hay que identificar el sujeto para seguir buscando complementos y por supuesto no todas las oraciones tienen todos los complementos.
"Julio salió de casa" ¿Quién salió? Julio=sujeto,  de casa= CCde lugar
"La barca estaba rota ¿Quién estaba rota? la barca= sujeto,  rota= Atributo (es una cualidad del sujeto y va con un verbo copulativo)
Bay-bay


----------



## elnickestalibre

conjugación said:


> bueno compañer@s, creo que Elnickestalibre nos está tomando el pelo,por lo tanto está es mi última aportación a este tema.
> Como decía, primero hay que identificar el sujeto para seguir buscando complementos y por supuesto no todas las oraciones tienen todos los complementos.
> "Julio salió de casa" ¿Quién salió? Julio=sujeto, de casa= CCde lugar
> "La barca estaba rota ¿Quién estaba rota? la barca= sujeto, rota= Atributo (es una cualidad del sujeto y va con un verbo copulativo)
> Bay-bay


 
A ver:

sujeto= ¿quién?
CD= ¿qué?
CI= ¿a quién?

No estoy tomando el pelo, lo que pasa es que esto es complicado y en su día lo estudié pero se me ha olvidado de no usarlo.

A ver si al final me sale:

Marcos estuvo en el cine -->¿quién estuvo? Marcos=sujeto/ y no hay CD ni CI porque ¿qué estuvo? y ¿a quién estuvo? no tienen respuesta lógica. Puede haber otros complementos u otras cosas en la oración, pero para localizarlas hay que saber estructurar la oración completamente.

Luis se benefició de la actitud de su amigo -->¿quién se benefició? Luis=sujeto/ ¿qué se benefició? podría ser "de la actitud"=CD/ ¿a quién se benefició? a su amigo=CI.

Mónica está en Londres -->¿quién está? Monica=sujeto/ Y no veo complemento directo o indirecto.

Laura entró en el salón y su abuelo la asustó -->¿quién entró? Laura=sujeto/ y luego nada de complementos./ en la otra parte de la oración: "y su abuelo la asustó" -->¿quién asustó? su abuelo=sujeto/ ¿qué asustó? no lo sé/ ¿A quién asustó? a Laura (*la*= ella, Laura)=CI -->*Sin embargo "la" es pronombre de CD, esto no lo entiendo.

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

ACQM said:


> El complemento directo es el objeto sobre el que recae la acción, el complemento indirecto es quien recibe la influencia de la acción.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.
> La acción de regalar recae sobre las flores que son aquello que regalo y María recibe el beneficio de la acción (se queda con las flores).
> 
> *Una forma mecánica y rápida de detectar si un complemtno es directo o indirecto es saber que el complemento directo de la oración activa se puede transformar en el sujeto de la oración pasiva correspondiente, pero en español, el complemento indirecto no puede convertirse en sujeto de la pasiva.*
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.-> (Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María (por tanto, flores es el CD y María no lo és)*
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).*
> 
> Ten en cuenta si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo, eso tambien te será útil. El CI no es imprescindible, pero con algunos verbos el CD nunca puede faltar:
> 
> Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María
> Yo regalo flores (es posible).
> Yo regalo a María (si María no es una mascota y tu no eres un tratante de blancas, esta oración no tiene sentido, porque no tiene CD, las flores era el CD de la oración original).
> 
> Pero esto no ayudará mucho con verbos que puedan ser transitivos e instransitivos.


 

Buenas noches, 

He estado ojeando el tema. Me parece muy interesante lo que dices en el párrafo que he marcado en negrita, es un buen truco para terminar de distinguir el CD del CI, gracias por ello. Pero hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar en las oraciones que he marcado en rojo:

*Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.-> (Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María (por tanto, flores es el CD y María no lo és)*

*Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).*

Dices que el sujeto de la pasiva es el CD y que el sujeto de la pasiva en esas oraciones es "las flores" y "Mario" respectivamente. Sin embargo, yo no veo que esos sean los sujetos de esas oraciones pasivas:

*(Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María --> Yo veo que aquí el sujeto es "mí", es decir, "yo", que soy el que regala las flores, el que lleva a cabo la acción de la oración. "Las flores" simplemente son la cosa que encabeza la oración pasiva, pero no por encabezar la oración tienen que ser obligatoriamente el sujeto de la misma. Por eso no entiendo esa norma de que el CD es el sujeto de la pasiva, yo sigo viendo el mismo sujeto de la activa en la pasiva también.*

*Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro --> Y aquí veo lo mismo, no veo que el sujeto de esta oración pasiva sea "Mario", yo veo que aquí el sujeto es "Pedro", igual que en la activa. Ya que es "Pedro" el que defrauda a Mario. "Pedro" es el que realiza la acción, es el sujeto. Y por eso mismo no entiendo esa norma que explicas, no veo que el CD sea el sujeto de la pasiva.*



Supongo que lo que explicas debe tener su lógica, pero en esas oraciones no la veo. ¿Concretamente qué hay que ver para comprobar que el sujeto de la pasiva es el CD?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Istriano

Qué = C.D.
A qué = C. I.

A quién = tanto C. D. como C. I.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Esas preguntas no siempre funcionan, o al menos eso me dijeron. Me dijeron que había que pasar la oración a pasiva y ver quién se beneficia o perjudica (CI), quién recibe la acción del verbo (CD)(sin beneficiarce ni perjudicarse, solamente recibir la acción del verbo), y quién lleva acabo la acción (sujeto). Y haciendo eso, veo los sujetos en los lugares que expliqué en el mensaje anterior y no veo que el sujeto de la pasiva sean "Mario" y "las flores" en esos casos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Para los: *la, lo, le* *y sus plurales* se puede usar el truco de *"él" *y* "a él"*:

*El *"le"* es como la forma invertida del artículo *"el"*. Yo pienso que como forma invertida debe mostrar un carácter indirecto. Por ello si miramos *qué es lo que sucede en la oración*, podremos entender mejor si el carácter del pronombre es por tanto directo o indirecto, y podremos saber si debemos usar "lo o le". 

Debemos mirar lo siguiente: Puesto que la forma "lo" se refiere a "él" y la forma "le" es masculino y femenino, tenemos que coger la parte masculina de la misma y esta es "él". Para diferenciar entre "le y lo", hay que mirar qué es lo que sucede mediante el pronombre. 

Podemos mirarlo con las construcciones "él (para el directo)" y "a él (para el indirecto)" respectivamente. También se puede hacer esto con el femenino, siendo "ella (para el directo)" y "a ella (para el indirecto)". Y para los plurales ("las, los y les"), se usa igual pero pluralizando las construcciones; es decir para distinguir entre "les y los" se usa la construcción "a ellos (indirecto)" y "ellos (directo); y para el femenino "las y les" se usa las construcciones "a ellas (indirecto)" y "ellas (directo)". El carácter neutro es siempre "lo" singular.

Siguiendo mi truco, he hecho varias oraciones que expondré a continuación. La pregunta concreta es: *¿Están usados correctamente los pronombres "la, lo y le" en las siguientes oraciones?*

No le (a ella o a él; por tanto es pronombre indirecto "le") escupas en la cara.

Yo no lo sé (eso, carácter neutro: "lo" correcto siempre).

Dile a tu madre que le (a ella; por tanto es indirecto: "le") voy a regalar algo.

Yo como lo que como (de nuevo neutral, se refiere a "eso").

No se lo digas a nadie (lo mismo "eso", neutro, correcto el "lo").

Creo que le hago (a él o a ella; indirecto, correcto el "le") un favor.

Lo acusó (él, directo y por tanto correcto el "lo") de maleducado.

A Juan le sacaron (a él, indirecto, "le") de allí.

A Juan lo sacó (él, en este caso directo, "lo") de allí.

Les rompieron (a ellos, indirecto, "les") los coches.

Los mataron (ellos, directo, "lo") de hambre.

*Les mataron* *(a ellos, indirecto, frase ambigua: podría entenderse que aquí los mataron indirectamente, sin intencionalidad. Por ejemplo se dejaron olvidada la comida o algo y murieron de hambre. De todas formas esta está en duda)* *de hambre.*

Las tiraron (ellas, directo, "las") al barranco.

Les tiraron (a ellos o a ellas, indirecto, "les") al barranco.

Los tiraron *(ellos, directo, deben tener distintos significados, dependendo de si el acto es directo o indirecto)* al barranco.

Veo algunas en duda con mi norma-truco, pero creo que es un buen truco para detectar a simple vista, sin dar rodeos, cuál es la opción acertada. Creo que se acierta bastante. 

Normalmente en los casos de abigüedad o duda suelen ser los directos "lo y la" los más acertados.

Gracias.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

elnickestalibre said:


> Para los: *la, lo, le* *y sus plurales* se puede usar el truco de *"él" *y* "a él"*:
> 
> *El *"le"* es como la forma invertida del artículo *"el"*. Yo pienso que como forma invertida debe mostrar un carácter indirecto. Por ello si miramos *qué es lo que sucede en la oración*, podremos entender mejor si el carácter del pronombre es por tanto directo o indirecto, y podremos saber si debemos usar "lo o le".
> 
> Debemos mirar lo siguiente: Puesto que la forma "lo" se refiere a "él" y la forma "le" es masculino y femenino, tenemos que coger la parte masculina de la misma y esta es "él". Para diferenciar entre "le y lo", hay que mirar qué es lo que sucede mediante el pronombre.
> 
> Podemos mirarlo con las construcciones "él (para el directo)" y "a él (para el indirecto)" respectivamente. También se puede hacer esto con el femenino, siendo "ella (para el directo)" y "a ella (para el indirecto)". Y para los plurales ("las, los y les"), se usa igual pero pluralizando las construcciones; es decir para distinguir entre "les y los" se usa la construcción "a ellos (indirecto)" y "ellos (directo); y para el femenino "las y les" se usa las construcciones "a ellas (indirecto)" y "ellas (directo)". El carácter neutro es siempre "lo" singular.
> 
> Siguiendo mi truco, he hecho varias oraciones que expondré a continuación. La pregunta concreta es: *¿Están usados correctamente los pronombres "la, lo y le" en las siguientes oraciones?*
> 
> No le (a ella o a él; por tanto es pronombre indirecto "le") escupas en la cara.
> 
> Yo no lo sé (eso, carácter neutro: "lo" correcto siempre).
> 
> Dile a tu madre que le (a ella; por tanto es indirecto: "le") voy a regalar algo.
> 
> Yo como lo que como (de nuevo neutral, se refiere a "eso").
> 
> No se lo digas a nadie (lo mismo "eso", neutro, correcto el "lo").
> 
> Creo que le hago (a él o a ella; indirecto, correcto el "le") un favor.
> 
> Lo acusó (él, directo y por tanto correcto el "lo") de maleducado.
> 
> A Juan le sacaron (a él, indirecto, "le") de allí. *leismo*, lo sacaron
> 
> A Juan lo sacó (él, en este caso directo, "lo") de allí.
> 
> Les rompieron (a ellos, indirecto, "les") los coches.
> 
> Los mataron (ellos, directo, "lo") de hambre.
> 
> *Les mataron* *(a ellos, indirecto, frase ambigua: podría entenderse que aquí los mataron indirectamente, sin intencionalidad. Por ejemplo se dejaron olvidada la comida o algo y murieron de hambre. De todas formas esta está en duda)* *de hambre.*
> 
> Las tiraron (ellas, directo, "las") al barranco.
> 
> Les tiraron (a ellos o a ellas, indirecto, "les") al barranco.* leismo*: las/los ,   les tiraron flores.
> 
> Los tiraron *(ellos, directo, deben tener distintos significados, dependendo de si el acto es directo o indirecto)* al barranco.
> 
> Veo algunas en duda con mi norma-truco, pero creo que es un buen truco para detectar a simple vista, sin dar rodeos, cuál es la opción acertada. Creo que se acierta bastante.
> 
> Normalmente en los casos de abigüedad o duda suelen ser los directos "lo y la" los más acertados.
> 
> Gracias.



en rojo OD, en azul OI


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pues he acertado bastante, solamente dos casos erróneos o de leísmo aceptado quizá. Y es una regla-truco que se hace al segundo sin dar vueltas ni buscar los complementos.

Para alguien que escriba mucho (y no tenga tiempo o ganas, o ambas cosas, de corregir una por una todas) es un truco muy práctico. No se acierta al 100% pero sí en un alto porcentaje.


----------



## ACQM

elnickestalibre said:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> He estado ojeando el tema. Me parece muy interesante lo que dices en el párrafo que he marcado en negrita, es un buen truco para terminar de distinguir el CD del CI, gracias por ello. Pero hay algo que no me acaba de cuadrar en las oraciones que he marcado en rojo:
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Yo regalo flores a María.-> (Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María (por tanto, flores es el CD y María no lo és)*
> 
> *Por ejemplo: Pedro defraudó a Mario ->Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro (por tanto, en la primera oración, Mario es un CD, aunque lleve preposición).*
> 
> Dices que el sujeto de la pasiva es el CD y que el sujeto de la pasiva en esas oraciones es "las flores" y "Mario" respectivamente. Sin embargo, yo no veo que esos sean los sujetos de esas oraciones pasivas:
> 
> *(Las) flores son regaladas por mí a María --> Yo veo que aquí el sujeto es "mí", es decir, "yo", que soy el que regala las flores, el que lleva a cabo la acción de la oración. "Las flores" simplemente son la cosa que encabeza la oración pasiva, pero no por encabezar la oración tienen que ser obligatoriamente el sujeto de la misma. Por eso no entiendo esa norma de que el CD es el sujeto de la pasiva, yo sigo viendo el mismo sujeto de la activa en la pasiva también.*
> 
> *Mario fue deufraudado por Pedro --> Y aquí veo lo mismo, no veo que el sujeto de esta oración pasiva sea "Mario", yo veo que aquí el sujeto es "Pedro", igual que en la activa. Ya que es "Pedro" el que defrauda a Mario. "Pedro" es el que realiza la acción, es el sujeto. Y por eso mismo no entiendo esa norma que explicas, no veo que el CD sea el sujeto de la pasiva.*
> 
> 
> 
> Supongo que lo que explicas debe tener su lógica, pero en esas oraciones no la veo. ¿Concretamente qué hay que ver para comprobar que el sujeto de la pasiva es el CD?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



¡Pues mira el verbo! "Las flores SON regaladas...", "son" concuerda con "las flores" (3ª persona del plural),  el sujeto es, por tanto, "las flores". Si el sujeto fuera "yo" el verbo sería "soy" (1ª persona del singular). "Mí" jamás será sujeto, por definición es un pronombre de complemento. Los sujetos pasivos no realizan ninguna acción, por eso se llaman "pasivos", la acción es realizada por el complemento agente que es lo que tú estás confundiendo con un sujeto. 

Creo que estás intentando aprender en un par de posts el equivalente a morfosintaxis española que se estudia desde los 10 a los 15 años de edad. ¡Suerte!


----------



## elnickestalibre

ACQM said:


> ¡Pues mira el verbo! "Las flores SON regaladas...", "son" concuerda con "las flores" (3ª persona del plural), el sujeto es, por tanto, "las flores". Si el sujeto fuera "yo" el verbo sería "soy" (1ª persona del singular). "Mí" jamás será sujeto, por definición es un pronombre de complemento. Los sujetos pasivos no realizan ninguna acción, por eso se llaman "pasivos", la acción es realizada por el complemento agente que es lo que tú estás confundiendo con un sujeto.
> 
> Creo que estás intentando aprender en un par de posts el equivalente a morfosintaxis española que *se estudia desde los 10 a los 15 años de edad. ¡Suerte!*


 
Gracias, ahora lo veo claro. Sabía que tenía que estar en algún sitio el punto clave. El verbo concuerda con el sujeto, y los sujetos que yo decía no concordaban. Me desorientó la idea de oración pasiva, pero ahora lo veo.

Pero yo digo ahora una cosa, si por ejemplo la frase directa fuera:

*Mario fue defraudado por Pedro *

¿Estaría en forma pasiva o la tendríamos como activa?, y si fuera activa, ¿al pasarla a pasiva los sujetos y complementos serían los mismos que anteriormente?

---------

Y respecto a lo que dices de que *"se estudia desde los 10 a los 15 años de edad" *tienes razón, pero no siempre se presta la suficiente atención. De hecho en estas cosas la mayoría de alumnos suelen tender a no prestar atención.

En mi caso, lo estudié pero no llegué a tomármelo en serio. Lo mío siempre fueron las matemáticas, los números, que eso se me daba muy bien. Pero me puse a aprender letras y me he dado cuenta de que también soy bueno en esto. 

En un año, sobre todo en este foro he aprendido lo que muchos tardan décadas en aprender e incluso lo que muchos ni siquiera consiguen aprender en su vida. Así que creo que unos mensajitos por aquí y por allá me han servido de mucho.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ACQM

elnickestalibre said:


> Pero yo digo ahora una cosa, si por ejemplo la frase directa fuera:
> 
> *Mario fue defraudado por Pedro *
> 
> ¿Estaría en forma pasiva o la tendríamos como activa?, y si fuera activa, ¿al pasarla a pasiva los sujetos y complementos serían los mismos que anteriormente?




Si la oración es pasiva, como ya te comenté, el sujeto se llama sujeto pasivo, en este ejemplo nuestro es "Mario". Y no habrá complemento directo (por ser la oración pasiva), sino complemento agente que es el que "hace" la acción. En este caso, el complemto agente es "por Pedro".

Otro ejemplo, para que no confundas el tipo de complemento con el hecho de ser personas o seres inanimados:

"Las películas de Hollywood siempre me defraudan"

Oración activa. Sujeto: "las películas de Hollywood", CD: "me=a mí". Complemento cirscunstancial de tiempo: "siempre".

"Siempre soy defraudada por las películas de Hollywood"

Oración pasiva. Sujeto pasivo: Yo (elidido). Complemento agente: "las películas de Hollywood". Complemento cirscunstancial de tiempo: "siempre".

Y ánimo, que mejor aprender tarde que nunca.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, muchas gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

ACQM said:


> Si la oración es pasiva, como ya te comenté, el sujeto se llama sujeto pasivo, en este ejemplo nuestro es "Mario". Y no habrá complemento directo (por ser la oración pasiva), sino complemento agente que es el que "hace" la acción. En este caso, el complemto agente es "por Pedro".
> 
> Otro ejemplo, para que no confundas el tipo de complemento con el hecho de ser personas o seres inanimados:
> 
> "Las películas de Hollywood siempre me defraudan"
> 
> Oración activa. Sujeto: "las películas de Hollywood", CD: "me=a mí". Complemento cirscunstancial de tiempo: "siempre".
> 
> "Siempre soy defraudada por las películas de Hollywood"
> 
> Oración pasiva. Sujeto pasivo: Yo (elidido). Complemento agente: "las películas de Hollywood". Complemento cirscunstancial de tiempo: "siempre".
> 
> Y ánimo, que mejor aprender tarde que nunca.


 
¡¡¡Dios!!!, es absolutamente absoluto, ¡¡¡ahora lo he visto con la mayor de las claridades!!!

Había algo que me faltaba, me acabas de aportar ese dato. Es una regla de tres. Y siguiendo esa regla de tres, yo puedo decir que las siguientes oraciones tienen pronombres la, lo, le que desempeñan las funciones de OD y OI señaladas:

Juan la besó en la cara.

Pasiva: sujeto: (Ella, elidido y CD activa que actúa como pronombre "la") fue besada en la cara por Juan.
-------------
Luis le pegó una paliza

Pasiva: Una paliza fue pegada por Luis. -->Una paliza (sujeto y OD de la activa, por tanto el pronombre actúa de indirecto ya que el directo es _"una paliza"_).
-------------
Lo miró a la cara.

Pasiva: La cara fue mirada por *él -->*sujeto _él _(por tanto el OD es el pronombre "lo"). Aunque aquí "la cara" también concuerda con el verbo y podría ser sujeto. Eso quiere decir que también sería válido decir "*le* miró a la cara".
-------------
La pegó dos tortas

Pasiva: Dos tortas fueron pegadas por él o ella. -->_dos tortas_ es el sujeto de la pasiva y OD de la activa. Por tanto, el pronombre es incorrecto, lo correcto sería "le pegó dos tortas". Y, en este caso,_ "él o ella"_ son los que desempeñan la acción como complemento agente.
-------------

Lo vi con mis propios ojos

Pasiva: (él) fue visto por mis propios ojos. -->Si no me confundo, aquí el sujeto es "él" elidido, que actúa de OD de la activa como pronombre "lo". Luego "mis propios ojos" sería el desempeñante de la acción pasiva y complemento agente.
-------------

*¿Lo hice correctamente?*

**Claro es que el sujeto pasivo pasa del tema, el tío se vuelve vago y le deja el trabajo al complemento agente. Entonces lo que concuerda con el verbo es el sujeto pasivo y OD de la activa. Esa es la auténtica solución. Por tanto si en la pasiva no hay nada que concuerde con el verbo, sencillamente es que no hay sujeto y por tanto no hay OD en la activa. En este caso, por descarte, si el pronombre no es OD, quiere decir que es OI. Megasolución.*

Aunque de todas formas, sigo viendo mi método más rápido y sencillo en el uso continuado.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Hay alguien que pueda ojear mis dudas?

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Te explico mi punto de vista y luego sacas tus conclusiones.
Creo que sólo hay tres tipos de verbos:
1. El verbo _*copulativo*_ *ser* cuando se gramaticaliza como verbo de la _*frase atributiva*_ con dos funciones, unir el sujeto (el núcleo substantivo) con su adjetivo adyacente, el atributo, y aportar tiempo, modo, persona y aspecto., valores que no puede expresar la clase nominal.
2. Los _*verbos intransitivos*_, en los que la acción o el estado no necesitan nada en que completar su significado, es decir, _no necesitan OD_ y por tanto no lo admiten, que son de dos tipos:
a) _*predicativos*_: en su estructura oracional el sujeto recibe una predicación adjetiva, algo parecido al atributo, también a través del verbo como en las copulativas. Este elemento funcional se llama predicativo del sujeto.
b) _*no predicativos*_: los que no admiten esa estructura.
3. Los *verbos transitivos*, que necesitan un OD para completar su significado (si no lo tienen, se convierten automáticamente en intransitivos, a menudo con sentido absoluto). Estos verbos admiten las diátesis (las voces) y eso da lugar a dos tipos de estructuras:
a) *estructura activa *(diátesis activa): alrededor de un verbo transitivo el _*agente*_ y el _*paciente*_ se organizan como *sujeto* y *objeto directo* respectivamente. En esta estructura el _sujeto coincide con el agente_ con lo que se sitúa en la posición principal de la oración, pero el _paciente mantiene su importancia en su segundo nivel_ (pertenece al predicado verbal cuyo núcleo es el verbo). 
b) *estructura pasiva* (diátesis pasiva): la pasividad se marca formalmente por un *cambio de forma del verbo* (en español, la _perífrasis pasiva con ser_ -algunos admiten estar-, o el _morfema de pasiva *se*_, que forma la pasiva refleja), pero que supone una revolución en la frase: el paciente se emancipa del verbo y pasa a ser sujeto de la oración al que se referirá el predicado verbal, paralelamente el agente "se degrada" a complemento circunstancial (de _medio o instrumento en español_, introducido por *por* o *de*, de procedencia en latín, introducido por *a/ab* 'desde'), y es tan poca su importancia en la frase que en las pasivas con se, pasivas reflejas, desaparece el agente.

Como sacarás en conclusio sólo hay estos esquemas o estructuras oracionales (dejando aparte las nominales puras raras en español, no así en idiomas como el ruso o el latín):
a) Estructura atributiva (o copulativa): SUJ + Vbo. ATRIBUTIVO (ser) + ATR.
b) Estructura intransitiva: tipo a) SUJ + Vbo. INTRANSITIVO + PRED.SUJ; tipo b) SUJ + Vbo. INTRANSITIVO.
c) Estructura transitiva: tipo a) (activa): SUJ + Vbo, TRANSITIVO ACTIVO + OD/CR (hay un subtipo de estas oraciones que en vez de OD llevan lo que se llama un CR, complemento de régimen, introducido por alguna preposición); tipo b) SUJpaciente + Vbo. TRANSITIVO PASIVO/pasivizado por SE + (CC agente).
Éstos son los únicos esquemas o estructuras que existen en la oración simple. Los demás elementos posibles (OI, CC, Pred. del OD, CN) no son inprescindibles para marcar la oración, pero siempre que aparece una estructura como las que describí arrina tendremos una oración simple (y las compuestas sólo consisten en substituir elementos lexicales o sintagmáticos por oraciones en el caso de las subordinadas o en añadir más oraciones simples por medio de la yuxtaposición o de la coordinación).
Como verás también el problema de la transitividad es un problema de terminología si llamamos al que realiza la acción agente, y al que la "recibe" paciente. Y además le damos a sujeto y objeto su única dimensión: sintáctica, no lógica.


----------



## ACQM

Lo que has hecho con las activas y pasivas y los pronombres es correcto y yo creo que te será útil porque son "trucos" rápidos para las oraciones con verbos transitivos (los que tienen CD). 

Por supuesto XiaoRoel te ha dado un explicación más completa para detectar tambien los otros tipos de estructuras que existen.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas tardes,

Estuvo muy bien la explicación de Xiao y aunque no comprendo completamente algunas de las cosas que explica, es cierto que con su explicación me queda algo muy claro, y es la vista general que ha hecho de la morfología española. Hay tres tipos de verbos, dos de ellos con subdivisiones, y luego explica dentro del análisis sintáctico lo que realmente funciona y lo que realmente sirve de poco o nada. Esto me aporta una visión desde arriba que me muestra esquematizado todo lo que incluye este apartado de la lingüística española.

De todas formas creo que, a la hora de escribir, lo que realmente necesitamos saber de este tema concreto es la función de los pronombres _la, lo ,le_ y sus plurales. Ni siquiera necesitamos saber cuándo hay CD y CI ni dónde están localizados en todas las oraciones. Solamente necesitamos saber cuándo y dónde hay CD y CI (o OD y OI, como se prefiera denominar) en oraciones con pronombres _la, lo, le_ y sus plurales, para poder usarlos correctamente y no cometer laísmo, leísmo y loísmo. Eso y saber localizar el sujeto (este es muy fácil) es lo único importante de la sintaxis, y respecto de los CD y CI sólo en los casos puntuales mencionados.

Hay trucos como el que yo uso, aunque realmente si se quiere fallar poco hay otro truco muy cómodo y es usar siempre _la y lo_ en todos los casos (menos en casos que se vea a simple vista el "le", sin hacer ningún tipo de cálculo. Véase: le dijo, le dije, le doy...), ya que los casos de leísmo son abundantes pero los casos de loísmo y laísmo son reducidos; por tanto, si siempre usásemos_ la y lo _nuestros fallos serían muy reducidos. 

De todas formas, y salvando este escollo, es conveniente saber localizar el CD y el CI cuando actúan mediante pronombres _la, lo, le_ y sus plurales.

Lo más rápido es pasar la oración directamente a pasiva, sin hacer ninguna otra cosa, y mirar si el sujeto de la pasiva es _"él, ella, ellos o ellás" _y, si fuese así, con eso tendríamos que el pronombre actúa de CD y los correctos para esa oración serían _"la y lo o sus plurales"_. Si por el contrario el sujeto de la pasiva NO fuese _"él, ella, ellos o ellás", _o sencillamente no hubiese sujeto,entonces está claro que el pronombre es CI y lo correcto sería _"le o les"_.

Pero ahora me surge una duda, y es que este tipo de oraciones con pronombres "la, lo , le y sus plurales" me cuesta pasarlas a pasivas. Ese es el problema que a veces me resulta complicado pasarlas a pasivas porque el pronombre es lo que me relía.

*Voy a tomar unos ejemplos a ver si podéis ayudarme a terminar esta última duda que es lo que me queda para terminar ya con este tema:*

Ana la miró fijamente a la cara.

Pasiva: (ella, elidido) fue mirada fijamente a la cara por Ana. -->Ella es el sujeto pasivo y el OD de la activa es "la".

----------

Angel le vio en la calle

Pasiva: (él o ella, elidido) fue visto por Angel en la calle. -->"él o ella" es el sujeto de la pasiva y OD de la activa, por tanto en la activa el pronombre debe ser "la o lo", siendo: "Angel la vio en la calle" o "Angel lo vio en la calle".

Por tanto es incorrecto el "le".

----------

Le lanzó una pelota con fuerza.

Pasiva: *(a él o a ella, elidido)* *una pelota* *fue lanzada* con fuerza *por él o ella.* -->Aquí aunque elidamos "a él o a ella", detrás no va inmediatamente un verbo sino que va un sustantivo (una pelota), por tanto lo que va inmediatamente detrás del verbo en concordancia es el sustantivo "una pelota", así que suponga que el sujeto de la pasiva es "una pelota" y OD de la activa, por tanto el pronombre de la activa es de OI correctamente "le".

Y el complemento agente sería el marcado en negrita que desempeña la acción.
----------

Los pusieron encima de un muro.

Pasiva: (ellos) fueron puestos encima de un muro (por alguien, elidido, complemento agente). -->"Ellos" es sujeto pasivo y OD activo y el pronombre es correcto "los".

----------

Les tendieron una trampa.

Pasiva: (a ellas o a ellos) *una trampa* fue tendida por ellas o ellos. --> "una trampa" es el sujeto pasivo y CD activo, por tanto el pronombre es indirecto porque el directo es "una trampa", así que, por descarte, el pronombre es indirecto. *Aunque elidamos, igual que en la otra oración, "a ellas o a ellos", porque antes está el sustantivo sin elidir que por tanto actúa como sujeto pasivo con preferencia por delante de lo que hayamos elidido.*

*Si hay pronombre quiere decir que hay complemento directo o indirecto, y si el directo es un sustantivo u otra cosa, quiere decir que el pronombre es indirecto. 

----------

Bueno, a ver si acerté o no.

Me suele costar pasarlas a pasivas aunque poco a poco le voy cogiendo el tranquillo. Es que con el pronombre es más complicado pasarlas a pasivas.

¿Las pasé correctamente a pasivas e hice correctamente los análisis de los pronombres y demás?, ¿me confundí en algo?

Gracias.

Posdata: lo escribí deprisa, así que perdonad las faltas ortográficas que pudiera haber...


----------



## elnickestalibre

Compañeros ¿podéis revisar mis dudas?

Gracias.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

¡Creo que está todo bien!


----------



## elnickestalibre

las cosas facilitas said:


> ¡Creo que está todo bien!


 
A ver si los demás opinan igual y terminamos con el tema.

Por cierto me surge una duda sobre lo que explicó Xiao, ¿cuáles son los verbos intransitivos?, ¿los verbos intransitivos pueden tener OI?, ¿podemos decir que si hay pronombres la, lo, le o sus plurales la oración es siempre transitiva?

Está claro que la mayoría de las veces estos pronombres desempeñan de OD y por tanto la mayoría de las veces la oración es transitiva, pero en los casos en que el pronombre desempeñe de OI siendo "le, les" ¿la oración sería transitiva también o podría ser intransitiva?

Y en definitiva, ¿cómo puedo distinguir una oración transitiva de una intransitiva?

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas amigos,

A ver si podéis echarle un ojo a mis dudas y terminamos con el tema que se hace largo.

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _*Ana la miró fijamente a la cara*_.  Pasiva: (Ella) fue mirada fijamente a la cara por Ana. -->"Ella", que se elide generalmente en español, es el sujeto paciente pasivo y el OD de la activa es "la".
> _*Angel lo vio en la calle*_. Pasiva: (Él) fué visto por Angel en la calle. -->"Él" (que como "ella" se elide) es el sujeto de la pasiva y "lo" OD de la activa,
> *Le lanzó una pelota con fuerza.* Pasiva: Le fué lanzada una pelota con fuerza (sin agente). --> Pelota es OD en la activa, sujeto en la pasiva.
> *Los pusieron encima de un muro*. Pasiva: (Ellos) fueron puestos encima de un muro (sin agente). --> Los OD de la activa, ellos en la pasiva.
> *Les tendieron una trampa.* Pasiva: Les fué tendida una trampa (sin agente). Una trampa SUJ en la pasiva OD en la activa.


En la diátesis pasiva el OD activo se convierte en sujeto en la pasiva y el sujeto de la frase activa se convierte en CC introducid por por (o de). Los demás elementos (excepto el verbo, que cambia de voz) permanecen inalterables: OI, CC, CN y si hay predicativos del OD en la activa, pasan a ser en la pasiva predicativos del sujeto: *Considero a Juan un tonto*. Pasiva: Juan es considerado un tonto por mí.


> Y en definitiva, ¿cómo puedo distinguir una oración transitiva de una intransitiva?


*Si no hay OD* y el *verbo no está en pasiva* (perifrástica o refleja) *ni es el verbo ser* con *atributo*, la oración es *intransitiva*.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> En la diátesis pasiva el OD activo se convierte en sujeto en la pasiva y el sujeto de la frase activa se convierte en CC introducid por por (o de). Los demás elementos (excepto el verbo, que cambia de voz) permanecen inalterables: OI, CC, CN y si hay predicativos del OD en la activa, pasan a ser en la pasiva predicativos del sujeto: *Considero a Juan un tonto*. Pasiva: Juan es considerado un tonto por mí.
> 
> *Si no hay OD* y el *verbo no está en pasiva* (perifrástica o refleja) *ni es el verbo ser* con *atributo*, la oración es *intransitiva*.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en todo menos en pasar a pasiva el "le" de esa forma porque parece que lo que concuerda con el sujeto es "le": Le fué lanzada una pelota con fuerza --> puede confundir y parecer que el "le" es el CD.

Mirando un poco todo lo demás y con esa aclaración ya lo veo más claro: las transitivas siempre tienen OD, salvo si están en pasiva que hacen agente. Por tanto las oraciones con OD siempre son transitivas. Pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda ser transitiva una oración con OI, ya que una oración puede tener OD y OI al mismo tiempo y ser transitiva.

Entonces tenemos que una oración transitiva sí puede tener OI, ya que este es optativo. Sin embargo una oración transitiva debe llevar OD siempre por fuerza (salvo si está en pasiva, claro, pero se nota) pero lo que tenemos que mirar es si la oración lleva OD. Si lleva OD es transitiva siempre, y si no lo lleva y no está en pasiva, quiere decir que es intransitiva.

La intransitiva puede llevar OI optativo pero no puede tener OD, ya que entonces sería transitiva. 

La intransitiva es aquella oración que no lleva OD ni está en formato pasiva, simplemente con estos datos sabremos distinguir entre una y otra. 

Transitiva: La que lleva siempre OD en activa y la que puede estar en pasiva.

Intransitiva: La que nunca lleva OD y no puede nunca estar en pasiva.

Aparte de estas están las copulativas que son exclusivas con el verbo_ ser. _Así que en tal caso no hay OD sino atributo que se le cambia el nombre pero es igual que el CD. Entonces todas las oraciones con verbo ser son copulativas.

¿Lo entendí bien?, ¿o me confundí en alguna apreciación?

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> Te explico mi punto de vista y luego sacas tus conclusiones.
> Creo que sólo hay tres tipos de verbos:
> 1. El verbo _*copulativo*_ *ser* cuando se gramaticaliza como verbo de la _*frase atributiva*_ con dos funciones, unir el sujeto (el núcleo substantivo) con su adjetivo adyacente, el atributo, y aportar tiempo, modo, persona y aspecto., valores que no puede expresar la clase nominal.


 
Los copulativos son tres _ser, estar y parecer. _Lo he leído aquí: http://www.telefonica.net/web2/alertaletras/ORSIMPLE.htm

Este es el fragmento: 





> Si el verbo es copulativo (_ser, estar _o_ parecer_ –por ahora-) la oración es copulativa. Si es cualquier otro verbo, predicativa.


 
En esa página he corroborado algunas cosas que dudaba.

Entonces tenemos que las copulativas son todas aquellas oraciones que tienen los verbos _ser, estar o parecer. _Y las copulativas no tienen OD, así que podemos resumir en que cuando la oración lleve un pronombre la, le, lo o sus plurales, si aparece uno de estos verbos copulativos, la única opción posible es la del OI con "le, les". Bueno esa y el "lo" neutral.

Lo mismo sucede en las oraciones intransitivas, que solamente adminten OI, y por tanto solamente pueden llevar los pronombres "le, les" o "lo" neutral. Para diferenciar las intransitivas, como dije antes, hay que tratar de pasar el verbo a pasiva y si no se puede quiere decir que es intransitiva y no son correctos en tal caso los pronombres de OD.

En el caso de que la oración sí pueda cambiar a pasiva, debemos buscar el elemento que concuerda con el verbo y ver si es el pronombre u otra cosa. Si es el pronombre entonces lo correcto es usar "la, lo, las, los" en la activa. Si lo que concuerda es otra cosa, entonces en la directa debemos usar el pronombre "le, les".

El "lo" neutral es válido en todas y no hay que ver nada, solamente que se hable de algo neutral, de* eso*.

*Bueno supongo que esto es algo lioso y en la práctica debe ser lento, aunque pienso que conforme se vaya practicando se irá haciendo más rápido, se localizará más fácil. Así que poco a poco a ver si logro coger destreza en esto que es quizá lo que me falta por dominar con destreza, ya que en el resto de cosas tengo bastante dominio.

Y por último la pregunta obligada, ¿lo entendí correctamente?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Estar* y *parecer* son *intransitivos con predicativo del sujeto*. ya que tienen semántica propia. Pero si prefieres considerar dos verbos con semántica propia como copulativos y te sirve, por mí no va a haber discusión. En mi paradigma teórico, por todo lo que ya expliqué, esto no puede ser. De todas maneras no hay una gran diferencia (aunque sí) en considerar un elemento predicativo del sujeto o atributo, ya que las *dos funciones son adjetivas del sujeto*. Lo que te resulte más cómodo: creo que no eres lingüista y no tienenes porque sujetarte a un paradigma estricto a la hora de abordar los hechos lingüísticos. Para tí puede ser algo bizantino discutir entre atributos y predicativos del sujeto. No te compliques la vida.
En cuanto al *le* (OI) en la diátesis pasiva _*no puede cambiar*_. En el cambio a pasiva sólo cambian el _*verbo*_, que cambia de voz, y el _*agente*_ y el *paciente*. Los demás elementos permanecen inalterables, excepto el _*predicativo del OD*_, si lo hubiere en la diátesis activa, que pasa _*a predicativo del sujeto paciente*_. Aquí ya no es cuestión de teorías, todos los lingüistas pensamos lo mismo, porque *es lo que sucede en la lengua*.
Con respecto al "_*lo neutral*_", no entiendo que quieres decir. *Lo* como *pronombre personal* es una forma masculina singular de OD. Nada que ver con el *lo*, *morfema substantivizador* (con valores colectivos y abstractos) que substantiviza estructuras adjetivas.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> *Estar* y *parecer* son *intransitivos con predicativo del sujeto*. ya que tienen semántica propia. Pero si prefieres considerar dos verbos con semántica propia como copulativos y te sirve, por mí no va a haber discusión. En mi paradigma teórico, por todo lo que ya expliqué, esto no puede ser. De todas maneras no hay una gran diferencia (aunque sí) en considerar un elemento predicativo del sujeto o atributo, ya que las *dos funciones son adjetivas del sujeto*. Lo que te resulte más cómodo: creo que no eres lingüista y no tienenes porque sujetarte a un paradigma estricto a la hora de abordar los hechos lingüísticos. Para tí puede ser algo bizantino discutir entre atributos y predicativos del sujeto. No te compliques la vida.
> En cuanto al *le* (OI) en la diátesis pasiva _*no puede cambiar*_. En el cambio a pasiva sólo cambian el _*verbo*_, que cambia de voz, y el _*agente*_ y el *paciente*. Los demás elementos permanecen inalterables, excepto el _*predicativo del OD*_, si lo hubiere en la diátesis activa, que pasa _*a predicativo del sujeto paciente*_. Aquí ya no es cuestión de teorías, todos los lingüistas pensamos lo mismo, porque *es lo que sucede en la lengua*.
> Con respecto al "_*lo neutral*_", no entiendo que quieres decir. *Lo* como *pronombre personal* es una forma masculina singular de OD. Nada que ver con el *lo*, *morfema substantivizador* (con valores colectivos y abstractos) que substantiviza estructuras adjetivas.


 

¡¡¡Eing!!! 

No, no soy un lingüista ni quiero serlo. Y creo que ya me he complicado la vida más de lo necesario, ya que aunque cometiese abundantes leísmos, la editorial podría subsanarlos sin mayores problemas. Lo que pasa es que quiero hacerlo todo bien en todos los sentidos. Por eso estaba interesado en aprender a distinguir cuándo el pronombre actúa de CD y cuándo de CI. Ya lo he conseguido, aunque me falta práctica, y no tengo pensado indagar más en estos temas morfosintácticos. Sólo me interesaba el tema de los pronombres, pero, como ya te digo, aunque no lo hubiese aprendido, tampoco pasaría nada. En España somos leístas, y hay muchos leísmos aceptados. Pero como te digo, yo es que tengo siempre la necesidad de hacerlo todo correctamente.

Sobre este tema, lo haré a mi manera y cuando tenga tiempo corregiré los leísmos y tal. Pero vamos que tampoco es obligación ya que estas oraciones se entienden perfectamente con le, con lo y con la indistintamente. Había que poner una norma para darle a cada una un uso concreto, y se le ha dado, pero nada más, son cosas de la Academia.

Sobre el tema del "lo" neutral, es tal como te digo: el pronombre "lo" actuando de neutral (ni masculino ni femenino):


> *formas de los pronombres personales átonos*
> 
> persona gramatical​
> 
> singular​
> 
> plural​
> 1.ª pers.
> 
> *me*​
> 
> *nos*​
> 2.ª pers.
> 
> *te*​
> 
> *os*_*_​
> 3.ª pers.
> compl. directo
> masc.
> 
> *lo*​
> (también_ *le*; _→ leísmo, 2)​
> 
> 
> 
> *los*​
> fem.
> 
> *la*​
> 
> *las*​
> *compl. directo o atributo*
> 
> *neutro*
> 
> _*lo*_​
> 
> _*—*_​
> compl. indirecto
> 
> *le*​
> (o *se* ante otro pron.​
> átono; &#x2192; se, 1a)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *les*​
> (o *se* ante otro pron. átono; → se, 1a)​
> 
> 
> forma reflexiva
> 
> *se *​


 
---------------------------------------------

Lo he marcado en azul, puede funcionar como complemento directo o atributo, según pone, así que pienso que sirve en oraciones transitivas o copulativas; ya que las intransitivas no tienen atributo ni OD... ¿Cómo lo ves?

En cualquier caso, si vemos que hablamos de algo neutro, de una cosa, de eso, ya sabremos que hablamos del neutro.

Lo puedes mirar aquí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=pronombres personales


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> Con respecto al "_*lo neutral*_", no entiendo qu*é* quieres decir. *Lo* como *pronombre personal* es una forma masculina singular de OD. Nada que ver con el *lo*, *morfema substantivizador* (con valores colectivos y abstractos) que substantiviza estructuras adjetivas.


 
Si quieres ejemplos del _lo _neutro:

Yo lo sé --> sé *eso.*
Yo lo haré --> haré *eso.*
Él lo hizo --> hizo *eso.*
¿Por qué lo has hecho? --> has hecho *eso.*
No sabía que lo tuviste --> que tuviste *eso.*
Creo que ya lo eres --> ya eres* eso.*

*Al ir ligado a un verbo actúa de pronombre y al no hablar de géneros muestra algo neutro.

Saludos. 

Posdata: Por cierto, creo que deberías revisar tu ortografía. Y gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tengo mis razones para acentuar ese que ya que no lo considero interrogativo. Te agradezco mucho tu interés por mi ortografía, pero has de saber que algunas "reglas" académicas no las sigo porque las considero erróneas. En otros hikos he dejado constancia de mi postura y del porqué de adoptarla.
*Eso* no es *lo*. Creo que no necesita demostración. Por otro lado el *género neutro no existe en español*.
Yo que tú pondría más interés en aprender y menos en polemizar en temas lingüísticos que no dominas bien, por lo cual tus mensajes suelen ser confusos. Dedícate a aprender primero que ya tendrás tiempo de entrar en debates cuando domines la ciencia filológica.
Un saludo.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bueno neutro es la forma que la Academia pone para ese pronombre; en realidad no es neutro, simplemente es un "no género", ya que sencillamente no tiene género. 

La palabra neutro define algo neutral, y en este caso no es algo neutral sino simplemente una palabra que carece de género.

Yo no he dicho que _eso_ sea _lo, _yo he dicho que *lo *actúa haciendo referencia a algo sin géneros, por eso lo llamo *eso*. 

En esos ejemplos el *lo *no es un pronombre masculino, y creo que no necesita demostración, salta a simple vista. No habla de la persona, no habla de *él*.

No tengo intención de dominar la ciencia filológica más allá de mis intereses, que no son otros que los de escribir correctamente. Y creo que eso lo he conseguido ya, a partir de ahora todo lo que aprenda será para matizar detallitos de poca importancia. 

Ortografía y gramática son dominadas por mí, siendo esta segunda mucho más compleja. Quizá no domine del todo los aspectos más profundos de la sintaxis, pero es que esos aspectos apenas sirven para alguien que no se dedique a la enseñanza.

Y de todas formas, yo tengo mi forma propia de llamarle a algunas combinatorias ya que veo la lingüística desde un punto de vista matemático; así que por tanto, es mi forma de ver la lingüística. Hay gente que se dedica a exponer las reglas propias de la sintaxis, pero yo las veo desde mi propio punto de vista.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> Te explico mi punto de vista y luego sacas tus conclusiones.
> *Creo que sólo hay tres tipos de verbos:*
> 1. El verbo _*copulativo*_ *ser* cuando se gramaticaliza como verbo de la _*frase atributiva*_ con dos funciones, unir el sujeto (el núcleo substantivo) con su adjetivo adyacente, el atributo, y aportar tiempo, modo, persona y aspecto., valores que no puede expresar la clase nominal.
> 2. Los _*verbos intransitivos*_, en los que la acción o el estado no necesitan nada en que completar su significado, es decir, _no necesitan OD_ y por tanto no lo admiten, que son de dos tipos:
> a) _*predicativos*_: en su estructura oracional el sujeto recibe una predicación adjetiva, algo parecido al atributo, también a través del verbo como en las copulativas. Este elemento funcional se llama predicativo del sujeto.
> b) _*no predicativos*_: los que no admiten esa estructura.
> 3. Los *verbos transitivos*, que necesitan un OD para completar su significado (si no lo tienen, se convierten automáticamente en intransitivos, a menudo con sentido absoluto). Estos verbos admiten las diátesis (las voces) y eso da lugar a dos tipos de estructuras:
> a) *estructura activa *(diátesis activa): alrededor de un verbo transitivo el _*agente*_ y el _*paciente*_ se organizan como *sujeto* y *objeto directo* respectivamente. En esta estructura el _sujeto coincide con el agente_ con lo que se sitúa en la posición principal de la oración, pero el _paciente mantiene su importancia en su segundo nivel_ (pertenece al predicado verbal cuyo núcleo es el verbo).
> b) *estructura pasiva* (diátesis pasiva): la pasividad se marca formalmente por un *cambio de forma del verbo* (en español, la _perífrasis pasiva con ser_ -algunos admiten estar-, o el _morfema de pasiva *se*_, que forma la pasiva refleja), pero que supone una revolución en la frase: el paciente se emancipa del verbo y pasa a ser sujeto de la oración al que se referirá el predicado verbal, paralelamente el agente "se degrada" a complemento circunstancial (de _medio o instrumento en español_, introducido por *por* o *de*, de procedencia en latín, introducido por *a/ab* 'desde'), y es tan poca su importancia en la frase que en las pasivas con se, pasivas reflejas, desaparece el agente.


 

¿Sólo hay tres tipos de verbos?

Creo que se nos quedó algo importante en el tintero señor Xiao. Hay varias clases de verbos, aunque podría resumirse todo en *cuatro *clases de verbos. Así que creo que se te olvidó uno de ellos.

Las tres clases de verbos que citas entran dentro de los llamados _verbos personales, _puesto que las tres clases de verbos que citas tienen sujeto.

Sin embargo se le olvidó mencionar una cuarta categoría, la de los verbos impersonales, aquellos que carecen de sujeto. Suelen ser verbos de acción (llover, nevar, etc.) y hay dos tipos a saber:

Los impersonales propios: aquellos que siempre son impersonales puesto que siempre carecen de sujeto.

Los impersonales impropios: aquellos que no siempre son impersonales, pero en determinadas situaciones pueden volverse impersonales. Por ejemplo el verbo _haber_ en determinadas situaciones cuando carece de sujeto es impersonal pero en el resto de casos no lo es.

Los verbos impersonales carecen de sujeto y por tanto la concordancia se hace siempre en tercera persona del singular. Al no tener un sujeto con el que concordar, la concordancia establecida es en tercera persona del singular de cualquier conjugación: presente, pretérito y futuro tanto indicativo como subjuntivo; según si hablamos de más acercamiento o menos, más certeza o menos.

Salvando este escollo creo que está todo bien, podemos resumir en 4 tipos de verbos: copulativos (sólo tres: ser, estar y parecer), transitivos (los que llevan siempre OD), intransitivos (los que nunca llevan OD) e impersonales (los que nunca llevan sujeto).

*Ojo, que el sujeto puede estar elidido y no aparecer en la oración, pero eso no quiere decir que sea una impersonal para nada, simplemente que hay sujeto pero elidido (no se ve). La impersonal es cuando no existe de ninguna forma el sujeto, por ejemplo: _Llueve mucho en la calle._

Por otro lado, el sujeto no tiene por qué aparecer al inicio de la oración, puede estar en el centro o al final de la misma.

Esto es todo.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En toda clasificación debe a ver un criterio que afecte al conjunto de elementos clasificados. Mi criterio clasificatorio se basa en la estructura del predicado verbal, no en la estructura del sujeto. Los verbos impersonales y las expresiones terciopersonales pertenecen todos a las estructuras que indicaba en mi clasificación: o forman estructuras atributivas (tipo es posible), o transitivas (como el verbo de la "existencia" haber, con sólo terceras personas del singular) o intransitivas (como los verbos meteorológicos).
En mi esquema los verbos impersonales no forman categoría pues su comportamiento en cuanto al predicado verbal no varía.
No creo que hay ningún escollo. Sólo hay tres tipos de verbos, como indicaba más arríba. Si hay que establecer un nuevo apartado sería es verbo ø (cero), es decir la inexistencia de verbo en las frases "nominales puras". Pero me pareció excesivo para un foro complicar hasta tal extremo la cosa, ya que daría lugar a una larga serie de mensajes y acabaríamos en el bizantinismo vicioso.


----------

